# Sunday's Show And Tell. ..6/26/16



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2016)

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Picked up a few parts and a couple bikes as well as a nice conditioned Murray built ladies Strato Flite...Hey, it's all about the tanklights![emoji41] afterall.

Oh, and some Brooks seats and a Phillips seat. Like I need these[emoji15] 


















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 26, 2016)

Busy week in my bike world. Sold one, bought two, all deals done with fellow CABER's. The red 60 Columbia Torpedo is an OG bike being delivered today by MickeyC, and the Monark Coupe deVille is coming from El Paso, Texas. If anyone knows what year it is, please DO TELL! And the Royce Union Machine Gun (going on the Monark) was an ebay snagged item (gonna have fun with that!)


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2016)

Well it has been a banner week for me. I've been making great progress on my '62 Rotrax Le Primiere (an English road bike) and got the seat, bottom bracket, chain rings, crank, wheels, and brake levers. I also had a jersey custom made to go with the bike.



 

 



Next I took delivery of a bike I've been lusting after since Dave S. posted it on his site--the ca. 1919 Flying Merkel. This is probably the finest Flying Merkel bicycle in existence. More on this in a separate thread.



 

 



Lastly a good friend offered me this restored 1935 Bluebird to go with my original paint BB. I'll do a separate thread on this as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 26, 2016)

Got my kids hooked up with some 20" schwinns. The fiesta I picked up Friday night, had the little Typhoon for about a month now. My son just learned how to ride that typhoon....first bike with no training wheels. When we were done, he looked at me and said "I think I'm going to like bikes as much as Daddy does now"!


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 26, 2016)

"I think I'm going to like bikes as much as Daddy does now".............................PRICELESS!!


----------



## jkent (Jun 26, 2016)

Shawn,
Your putting a very nice collection together. 
So what is left on the bucket list from here? That Merkel is awsome! 
I'm having some envy here.
JKent


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 26, 2016)

Just close this post now, ha! Shawn ruined it for everybody! Amazing couple of bikes there! Congrats!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2016)

jkent said:


> Shawn,
> Your putting a very nice collection together.
> So what is left on the bucket list from here? That Merkel is awsome!
> I'm having some envy here.
> JKent




Well I'm still frying a couple of other fish right now and as soon as I get those obligations taken care of I need to hold off until I replenish my piggy bank! As for the things still on my list: original HD motorbike, original Indian motorbike, '35 Elgin Falcon, and '41 Colson Firestone Super Cruiser (Bull nose with cushioner). V/r Shawn


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 26, 2016)

DELTA DISEASE
I got one of these US NAVY DELTA flashlight about 4 years ago their not that uncommon but, to find a stash of 6 more NOS with their boxes thats a different story.
Also this week a nice DELTA junior with OG red & chrome  and a nice DELTA red glass truck running light


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jun 26, 2016)

I got this '51 Columbia Five-Star Superb a couple of weeks ago from a fellow caber but finally had a chance to overhaul and assemble it this week.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2016)

silvertonguedevil said:


> I got this '51 Columbia Five-Star Superb a couple of weeks ago from a fellow caber but finally had a chance to overhaul and assemble it this week. View attachment 333294





Nice Super Equipped! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow!
Nice haul, Shawn.
I know it probably sounds crazy in light of acquiring a 1919 Flying Merkel and a 1935 Elgin Bluebird, but I'm digging the 62 Rotrax Le Primiere.
I've never heard of that bike.
I see that it has the classic Nervex lug set and I'm sure it was probably built with Reynolds 531 butted tubing.
I just picked up a 1959 Schwinn Paramount built with the same frame materials.
As with most of these bikes, It just sort of happened, and then I got really enthused, once I started doing the research to find out what I just bought.
I love the attention to detail and the light elegance of the old road bikes.
I've always had an affection for the classic French made bikes, and while searching the listings, I came across a lot of French Aluminium fenders.
I have absolutely no use for them, but I bought them anyway, just because they looked so cool.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> Nice haul, Shawn.
> I know it probably sounds crazy in light of acquiring a 1919 Flying Merkel and a 1935 Elgin Bluebird, but I'm digging the 62 Rotrax Le Primiere.
> I've never heard of that bike.
> ...





Sweet Marty! I ride road bikes but prefer vintage and I'm a sucker for fancy lug work. Anyone can ride a new carbon Scott, Trek, etc... but these vintage bikes take the experience to a different level. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Just a drop in the bucket compared to what Some of you guys got this week, but managed to grab a drop stand and clip for my 38 Elgin project. Plus I got this killer 1940 St.Louis license plate.


----------



## Dave K (Jun 26, 2016)

Picked up this Roadmaster on Craigslist today.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 26, 2016)

I found a Box on my porch this week and looked inside...Whoa! Second RM CT!  Thanks Mr Cabe sir. And Dave, im drooling all over that Roadmaster.....nice find man.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 26, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 333380 View attachment 333379 Just a drop in the bucket compared to what Some of you guys got this week, but managed to grab a drop stand and clip for my 38 Elgin project. Plus I got this killer 1940 St.Louis license plate.




ROB, that's as cool as any license YOU could have found! Birth year maybe the only one better...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 26, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I found a Box on my porch this week and looked inside...Whoa! Second r.m. CT!  Thanks Mr Cabe sir. And Dave, im drooling all over that Roadmaster.....nice find man.
> 
> View attachment 333394



I see you got it look,s  good man


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 26, 2016)

Picked up this cyclemaster.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 26, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> ROB, that's as cool as any license YOU could have found! Birth year maybe the only one better...



Thanks, it's very similar to my 48, but prewar. Not sure which one it's going on yet.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 333380 View attachment 333379 Just a drop in the bucket compared to what Some of you guys got this week, but managed to grab a drop stand and clip for my 38 Elgin project. Plus I got this killer 1940 St.Louis license plate.



Rob...great tag, and I mean that!
There were some great finds this week.
Of course another addition to the "delta disease" is as common place as this Sunday thread. But, Daggum Shawn!
Your top 5 is always evolving. 
Doubt you'll ever stop. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2016)

Dave K said:


> Picked up this Roadmaster on Craigslist today.
> 
> View attachment 333392
> 
> View attachment 333393



On CL?....in NC?
Damn!
Dave let me know when you're ready to pass it on...Wow

!!!Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 333380 View attachment 333379 Just a drop in the bucket compared to what Some of you guys got this week, but managed to grab a drop stand and clip for my 38 Elgin project. Plus I got this killer 1940 St.Louis license plate.




Congrats on the plate Rob. These oval shaped SL plates are some of the coolest out there in my opinion. V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Jun 26, 2016)

I know this is not bike related but I have been on the hunt for one of these pieces for about seven years. This has been a holy grail piece for me and it came up in a estate auction in Philadelphia  a couple weeks ago and I was able to bring it home. It was done by a man from Georgia named Tubby Brown a Outsider Folk artist who has since passed many years ago. I have collected several of his pieces but this is the one I have wanted ever since I saw one many years ago. Its pretty impressive size at 34 inches long and 12 inches high. The Devil Car is home and its fitting there are five of us in my family.


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 26, 2016)

Rest of the 50 red pantom. Got a call yesterday afternoon,fo7nd the tank,phantom pedals,rack,fender braces,fenderlight cover,fenderlight switch,and a blue face cadet speedo![emoji6] 







Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## higgens (Jun 26, 2016)

Here's a few things I got from LB swap


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 28, 2016)

Still trying to figure out that devil car, but I have a small devil collection myself...my antique concrete gargoyle outside gets all kinds of comments.
Bought and old Sears belt driven air compressor for 2 bucks that works and helps make the streamlined scene.
Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## RJWess (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## kngtmat (Jul 2, 2016)

No bicycle stuff for me as I can't even get rid of what I already have too much of.

I did get my by monthly Marvel Collector Corps box for June and my Scream Factory Deluxe version of Return Of The Living Dead CE Blu-Ray.

https://www.collectorcorps.com/blog/women-of-power-unboxed

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.php?p=12071588&postcount=193


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 3, 2016)

higgens said:


> View attachment 333641 View attachment 333642 View attachment 333643 View attachment 333644 View attachment 333645 Here's a few things I got from LB swap



Always nice to see an Evans bike go to a good home. I have a soft spot for the brand as it was the first old bike I bought, hence my user name.


----------



## hotrod (Jul 3, 2016)

View attachment 335987


----------

